# how do I paint a hot-tub?



## rocco920! (Jul 26, 2012)

My friend is asking me this question and as a painter I feel I should know but don't. What kind of primer and top coat? Thanks for any help. It is already painted but it is old color and he wants to change it. It is fiberglass and the inside is the surface being painted.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I seen it done on metal bath tubs, but on fiberglass? I would run away from that one. But then again I know nothing about painting.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

not sure but make sure you drain the water first!



pool paint...but im sure it will probably need to be temperature stable..

there are paints for fiberglass and acrylics...and they run anywhere from 80.00 to almost 300 a gallon....

there may be an etching or preparation first which the manufacturers will tell you..just google pool paint


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I would venture s guess that re-finishing it like they do bathtubs would do the trick and you can fix any nicks too,


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Gelcoat... It's just and inside-out boat:thumbsup:


----------



## CJPainting (Jul 26, 2012)

using a pmc coating or a pool paint would be the only viable option imho. Most of your paints that you are probably used too are not designed to be submergible.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 2, 2008)

Your not just dealing with submersion but also high temps. What happens with with high wet temps is the coating becomes more permeable and this will lead to failure. Choose your coating wisely. I would check around with some hot tub makers and get some recommendations.


----------

